# German banks that take Americans?



## mrs.senftleben

Because of FATCA (IRS stuff), my husband's bank (he's a German citizen) won't even allow me access to his account... just because I'm American! 
It's not ideal for me to keep using my US account here (international usage fees, money lost in currency conversion, etc), so I'm kind of upset about this.

Does anyone know of a German bank (preferably either online-based or with a branch in Niedersachsen) that hasn't banned Americans?


----------



## scotswahae

mrs.senftleben said:


> Because of FATCA (IRS stuff), my husband's bank (he's a German citizen) won't even allow me access to his account... just because I'm American!
> It's not ideal for me to keep using my US account here (international usage fees, money lost in currency conversion, etc), so I'm kind of upset about this.
> 
> Does anyone know of a German bank (preferably either online-based or with a branch in Niedersachsen) that hasn't banned Americans?


Not sure of the technical details but if your account is in joint names I cannot see what the problem would be. There should be no question of nationality asfar as I know. If the account is not in joint names then he should change it.


----------



## Nononymous

What bank is your husband currently using? I may face this problem in future, possibly.

Is the issue that they won't let you convert to a joint account? I would assume so. 

Otherwise I imagine the best you can do is march up and down the street asking every bank you can find whether they'll let you open an account as a US citizen.


----------



## Bevdeforges

What kind of account are you dealing with here?

AFAIK, the German banks are restricting American access to investment accounts, but they should allow you to have a standard checking or vanilla savings account, even if you are a US citizen.

If all else fails, try a small, regional bank with no US affiliates. That seems to be the club the IRS is holding over the heads of the big, multinational banks.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mrs.senftleben

Thanks for the suggestions. It's a normal checking + savings kind of account and all we wanted to do was grant me access to it, I guess that means putting my name on the account, but they didn't want to have anything to do with an American for any reason. Is ING Diba known to do this and we just didn't know it? There shouldn't be a question of nationality, you're right, but because of the IRS, now there is.
I suggested Sparkassen (regional banks) to my husband, but he doesn't like them. I guess we'll have to find a compromise somehow. Perhaps the US embassy will have a list of banks that accept Americans. I'll ask them as well, but I would still welcome any personal advice, if you have any.
Thanks!


----------



## scotswahae

mrs.senftleben said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. It's a normal checking + savings kind of account and all we wanted to do was grant me access to it, I guess that means putting my name on the account, but they didn't want to have anything to do with an American for any reason. Is ING Diba known to do this and we just didn't know it? There shouldn't be a question of nationality, you're right, but because of the IRS, now there is.
> I suggested Sparkassen (regional banks) to my husband, but he doesn't like them. I guess we'll have to find a compromise somehow. Perhaps the US embassy will have a list of banks that accept Americans. I'll ask them as well, but I would still welcome any personal advice, if you have any.
> Thanks!


Hi
I am having a little trouble understanding this issue.
If your husband is German then he should be able to walk into any bank and open a normal account. The conditions in the banks are broadly similar in most respects. They all need proof of who you are e.g. a copy of your electricity or gas bills, telephone bill, house rental contract etc. Something that gives BOTH your name and address. A copy of your passport will disclose that you are American but this should not prevent an account being opened. An earlier respondent alluded to investments and this is correct due to problems in between the German & US regulations on many equity investments.
Normally savings and what you describe as a checking account are seperated so if you open a regular bank account in both names youwould have your own EC Karte (ATM card) and be able to draw from the account.
My advice would be to try the big banks e.g. Deutsche or Commerzbank whoever is in your area.


----------



## mrs.senftleben

scotswahae said:


> Hi
> I am having a little trouble understanding this issue.
> If your husband is German then he should be able to walk into any bank and open a normal account. The conditions in the banks are broadly similar in most respects. They all need proof of who you are e.g. a copy of your electricity or gas bills, telephone bill, house rental contract etc. Something that gives BOTH your name and address. A copy of your passport will disclose that you are American but this should not prevent an account being opened. An earlier respondent alluded to investments and this is correct due to problems in between the German & US regulations on many equity investments.
> Normally savings and what you describe as a checking account are seperated so if you open a regular bank account in both names youwould have your own EC Karte (ATM card) and be able to draw from the account.
> My advice would be to try the big banks e.g. Deutsche or Commerzbank whoever is in your area.


Thank you for the suggestion, I'll look into those banks. He has an account already and wanted to get me an EC Karte. He provided all the necessary documents, but the bank still said no based on my nationality. I really don't understand it, either.


----------



## James3214

I can recommend targobank.de. It was previously Citibank, so therefore probably has a lot of US a/c holders. Also a good online site as well.


----------



## Bevdeforges

mrs.senftleben said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. It's a normal checking + savings kind of account and all we wanted to do was grant me access to it, I guess that means putting my name on the account, but they didn't want to have anything to do with an American for any reason. Is ING Diba known to do this and we just didn't know it? There shouldn't be a question of nationality, you're right, but because of the IRS, now there is.
> I suggested Sparkassen (regional banks) to my husband, but he doesn't like them. I guess we'll have to find a compromise somehow. Perhaps the US embassy will have a list of banks that accept Americans. I'll ask them as well, but I would still welcome any personal advice, if you have any.
> Thanks!


I think ING is already being "looked at" by the IRS, which would certainly explain their excessive devotion to the "no Americans" policy. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB

mrs.senftleben said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. It's a normal checking + savings kind of account and all we wanted to do was grant me access to it, I guess that means putting my name on the account, but they didn't want to have anything to do with an American for any reason. Is ING Diba known to do this and we just didn't know it? There shouldn't be a question of nationality, you're right, but because of the IRS, now there is.
> I suggested Sparkassen (regional banks) to my husband, but he doesn't like them. I guess we'll have to find a compromise somehow. Perhaps the US embassy will have a list of banks that accept Americans. I'll ask them as well, but I would still welcome any personal advice, if you have any.
> Thanks!


Do you currently have a valid residence permit in Germany?

I am with Postbank (open even on Saturdays and a 'branch' in more or less every village) and all my husband needed to open his own account was his passport with his valid residence permit, his registration with the local authorities (as he did not have a German ID card to prove his address) and our marriage certificate.


----------



## mrs.senftleben

I do have a valid residence permit, yes. Thank you so much for the suggestion. I will look into Postbank, though I think it's a Sparkassen, which my husband doesn't like for some reason. But I'll suggest it!


----------



## ALKB

mrs.senftleben said:


> I do have a valid residence permit, yes. Thank you so much for the suggestion. I will look into Postbank, though I think it's a Sparkassen, which my husband doesn't like for some reason. But I'll suggest it!


The Postbank is not a Sparkasse, it's part of a big group of banks, which makes it quite handy for withdrawing money from all sorts of ATM machines without those pesky fees.


----------



## mrs.senftleben

Oh! Lovely! Well, I shall certainly look into it, then.


----------



## Nononymous

Your husband may need to be a bit flexible if he wants a joint account.


----------

